# Aloha



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I will take the first spot. hehe


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Adios...Silver medal.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Do I get the bronze?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm gonna weld on a chevy rear-end on the sentra....what about an Impala?  Dont mind me...I'll get to my usual serious self in a few days.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Impala rear-end*



andre said:


> *I'm gonna weld on a chevy rear-end on the sentra....what about an Impala?  Dont mind me...I'll get to my usual serious self in a few days.  *


Why do you want those donuts tail lights on your car?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

[Homer Simpson]Donuts...Argggggggggggggg <drool>[/Homer Simpson]


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Impala rear-end*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *
> 
> Why do you want those donuts tail lights on your car?  *


he wants to have a skyline with chevy attitude lol


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Please try to keep this board from getting like the others. Lets stay on topics here.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Please...


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm sorry....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yosuke!
how ya doing?
I just found this BB!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *Please try to keep this board from getting like the others. Lets stay on topics here. *


Oh, I'm sorry for being so inconsiderate. Will you forgive me?  Aparently you people dont know me very well.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

there are already post whores on here...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

CLSo1A said:


> *there are already post whores on here... *


post whores what do u mean?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I know you guys......so, why exactly did we want to move here? I just don't feel at home. It's such a big site and yet, it's empty. kinda like being in a huge warehouse all alone LOL. Worst of all, I have to work my way back up to post whore all over again.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

i agree with 1997 GA16DE, i wasn't exactly a post whore.....but now i gotta wait untill i can change my title, and it does feel empty. at least most of us got to keep our names.........


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*How I see things.*

WHat good is having a bunch of posts under your belt and a better title, if the posts were useless and you contributed nothing to the community with them (humor excluded). This isn;t that serious, however I try to keep this idea in mind when I post things.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I have almost 1200 posts on the other forum and I can say that maybe 10% of them were "useless". I've maybe posted in the off-topic and war stories 30 or so times. I don't even bother with the off-topic anymore, not because they stopped giving credit for it, but because I've got better things to do.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah...after a while i got so bored i didn't even reply to the type of threads i used to. Now I'm more serious...but some people dont know that.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I used to have almost 2000 posts I believe, as Nsentra... !!! That's 2000 posts in less then one year! Not that I was a post whore  , but I really spent alot of time on boards...
so I decided to get a new screenname and start over and not reply to posts like these


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *I used to have almost 2000 posts I believe, as Nsentra... !!! That's 2000 posts in less then one year! Not that I was a post whore  , but I really spent alot of time on boards...
> so I decided to get a new screenname and start over and not reply to posts like these  *


plus, you weren't able to enable your screen name for some reason.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *I guess I will take the first spot. hehe *


Sorry about that useless post. I would like to close this thread. Moderator, please delete this thread it you can. 

Thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah...i think it should go too...told you things would turn around. hehehe


----------

